# Is this finally another girl after 8 boys?? Please guess



## bubbano10

Hi! So this is baby number 10 and although I'd be happy with either boy or girl it be lovely to have another DD as I only have the one and 8 boys!
So please kindly take a look and tell me what you think :)
Thank you x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2835.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 52









IMG_2837.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 51


----------



## bubbano10

Forgot to add scan is 11+6


----------



## 3boys

Following as I love large families


----------



## bubbano10

3boys said:


> Following as I love large families

Wow you have a big family too :) do you have ideas on my pics?


----------



## 3boys

I'm not great at nubs to be honest so I don't know but I have 6 boys and 1 girl so I know what it's like to desire another girl


----------



## StillPraying

I'm guessing :pink:


----------



## bubbano10

StillPraying said:


> I'm guessing :pink:

Thank you x


----------



## bubbano10

Anymore please?


----------



## 6lilpigs

The best time for a nub guess is at the 13 week mark 11+6 is still a little early so not very accurate, would you be able to get a private scan for some really good nub shots next week??:) For me i will have the first hesitant boy guess from the possible angle of nub on pic 2, but to be honest I'm not even sure if it is the nub I'm seeing:)


----------



## justplay91

I would hesitantly say boy as well if that's the nub I'm seeing but it's really too early before 12.5 weeks or so.


----------



## LoraLoo

Agree with the other ladies it's a little early but im leaning boy. Hope you get your little girl though!


----------



## bubbano10

LoraLoo said:


> Agree with the other ladies it's a little early but im leaning boy. Hope you get your little girl though!

Thank you for looking, x


----------



## bubbano10

Is anybody able to circle the nub in 2nd pic please for me? Thanks in advance x


----------



## 6lilpigs

bubbano10 said:


> Is anybody able to circle the nub in 2nd pic please for me? Thanks in advance x

I'm not very good with the computer but Ive been trying to draw on to your pic but I cant zoom it without it becoming really grainy making me unsure what bit I should be drawing on:dohh: Do you know anything about computers? Is there a way of attaching it with a bit more detail when you copy it? Sorry that sounds like mumbo jumbo but I am so bad its not funny:)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Think I may have it:) Let me know its seeable.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2837 (1)_Ink_LI.jpg
File size: 217.5 KB
Views: 23









IMG_2837.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 91


----------



## 6lilpigs

The orange line is what I was guessing off, like I mentioned it is very early for a guess so could easily be a girl, hope it is!!:)


----------



## bubbano10

6lilpigs said:


> The orange line is what I was guessing off, like I mentioned it is very early for a guess so could easithabk you for thly be a girl, hope it is!!:)

Thank you for doing that, is it the thin line on first picture? I have no idea with computers either! 
The line you drew is the nub on it or above it? Sorry not sure if I'm looking at right thing lol x


----------



## george83

Your baby looks like all 3 of my boys did at that stage so I'd guess boy but hope you get your little girl


----------



## bubbano10

george83 said:


> Your baby looks like all 3 of my boys did at that stage so I'd guess boy but hope you get your little girl

Thanks for looking :) 
Well when I compare them to all my boys scan pics it's definitely not the same as my boys were angled upwards, I think it's still a boy though I was convinced girl before but now convinced boy


----------



## Xpecta

Honestly.... I don't know anything about nubs, but going by the skull theory, baby definitely looks girl to me :)


----------



## bubbano10

Xpecta said:


> Honestly.... I don't know anything about nubs, but going by the skull theory, baby definitely looks girl to me :)


Thank you for looking! I don't have a clue about nub or skull theory to be honest &#128514; Although some nub pics look really obvious boy


----------



## StillPraying

Are you planning on finding out the gender soon?


----------



## Xpecta

bubbano10 said:


> Xpecta said:
> 
> 
> Honestly.... I don't know anything about nubs, but going by the skull theory, baby definitely looks girl to me :)
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking! I don't have a clue about nub or skull theory to be honest &#128514; Although some nub pics look really obvious boyClick to expand...


Yeah, right?! But I learned up on skull theory at the beginning of this pregnancy because I was obsessed with knowing. So going by my "Professional" opinion :haha: the skull looks girly. BUT please keep in mind it's only a guess


----------



## bubbano10

StillPraying said:


> Are you planning on finding out the gender soon?

I have a gender scan booked for 18th march, it cant come quick enough! :)


----------



## bubbano10

Xpecta said:


> bubbano10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xpecta said:
> 
> 
> Honestly.... I don't know anything about nubs, but going by the skull theory, baby definitely looks girl to me :)
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking! I don't have a clue about nub or skull theory to be honest &#128514; Although some nub pics look really obvious boyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right?! But I learned up on skull theory at the beginning of this pregnancy because I was obsessed with knowing. So going by my "Professional" opinion :haha: the skull looks girly. BUT please keep in mind it's only a guessClick to expand...

Thank you &#128522; You've given me a bit of hope! Will find out in the 18th roll on! So excited and nervous


----------



## Xpecta

bubbano10 said:


> Xpecta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbano10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xpecta said:
> 
> 
> Honestly.... I don't know anything about nubs, but going by the skull theory, baby definitely looks girl to me :)
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking! I don't have a clue about nub or skull theory to be honest &#128514; Although some nub pics look really obvious boyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right?! But I learned up on skull theory at the beginning of this pregnancy because I was obsessed with knowing. So going by my "Professional" opinion :haha: the skull looks girly. BUT please keep in mind it's only a guess Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you &#128522; You've given me a bit of hope! Will find out in the 18th roll on! So excited and nervousClick to expand...


Oh boy. It's so hard waiting!! I really hope you get your girl!!


----------



## StillPraying

only 11 more days!


----------



## bubbano10

StillPraying said:


> only 11 more days!

I know and I'm impatiently counting the days &#128514;


----------



## 3boys

Excited to see what you are having x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looking forward to you finding out!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Really don't think I can see a nub and you are still pretty early so I'm unsure, good luck for the 18th and hope you hear girl :)


----------



## Dream.dream

I have no idea i think its skull looks boy to me but i hope you get your girl


----------



## calliebaby

Update?


----------

